# Felt AR Disc - when will we see it



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Based on what I'm seeing from competitors, I'm thinking a hydraulic disc version of Felt's aero AR road bike is in the works. 

Thoughts on when they might release it, and what features it might have? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I keep checking their website and hoping for something new. Nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Because it's too aero as-is? You want to slow it down and make it heaver and harder to maintain??? I, for one, celebrate their resistance to a pointless technology that's solely in pursuit of more $$$.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes. I’d like to slow it down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

